#  DX QSL

## UA9KZ

,   - QSL
 VK9XHZ
 4W6R
 AH8/DL2AH
 ZK3AH

    :

----------


## Delovar

> ,   - QSL 
> VK9XHZ 
> 4W6R


 - .   UX5UO  4W6R   .

----------


## rx3agd

> ....
>       4W6R  VK9XHZ,      .
> 
> ,    QSL  K5ZM  V63OC, V63TR, V63ZM?         ,      :(   e-mail  .


    , 15 , 17 .

----------


## UA9KZ

Via buro :
  J5C   1$

----------


## UA9KZ

.

----------


## UA9KZ

> 


   $.

----------


## RU3OW

1,5  , 1 $ US,  e-mail  . 73 !

----------


## UA9KZ

> 3   1


     ?

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

8 O-    2002 ,  , 
  ().    lotW   
 E-Qsl.(   ,  
  )  :Smile:

----------


## UA9KZ

16  08 .
  EA4URE.
 VK9XHZ   QSL.
   4W6R super.

 AH8/DL2AH  ZK3AH.

----------


## Delovar

VK9XHZ ,4W6R.
No, we are sorry but unfortunately we have not receive nothing from you.
Seems to be lost in the post mail...

----------


## UA9KZ

> 5.11.2002.  OC-077.


 , ,    .
     AH6HY.

----------


## RU3OW

EA4URE      . 73 !

----------


## YL2MU

> 9L1X?
>  ,  ?
>      ,  1irc -   .


3  .

----------


## rx3agd

!   ,        ,...  ...     .

----------


## ua3aif

To RX3AGD and UA9KZ
 ????????
 :Very Happy:  
   20    ,     80
    E-mail  -   .
  ua3aif

----------


## Yan

> 9L1X?
>  ,  ?
>      ,  1irc -   .


 01.11.08  1  -  13.12.08 
      -  -     
..      -  N ( )

----------


## RU3OW

UA4WHX.        ( 5 .)  ,   e-mail   -....86 QSO.

----------


## RK3TD

...
 9  19   TS7C (IOTA AF-073)
QSL   -     :

manager@ts7c.net (   )
(      HI)

   -  2 .

----------


## YL2MU

TS7C -  LoTW.

----------


## UA9KZ

.- 1 IRC

----------


## RX1AL

:
9N7JO
PZ5PA - 80M (New One)
PZ5C/P - New IOTA
TJ3FR
FT5XO (New One)
BS7H (New One)

----------


## UA9KZ

QSL    ,
    .

----------


## UA9KZ

100  , 5  .
    QSL,  1 IRC.
   Via F9DK,

----------


## UA9KZ

!
     CQ.  
  ,    QSL.
      !

----------


## UA9KZ

.
      20-.

----------


## UA9KZ

QSL

----------


## R3VA

> - , **   2000-


.... ,    ?  , *AY1ZA* ,  (  
   )   DXCC  (*  -*)    http://www.ay1za.dxers.com.ar/    ""  "" ?  :Very Happy:  
     ! hi-hi (   AY1ZA 
 "Log search") ... - "" call  .  :Super:

----------


## RX1AL

*RX3VA:*
,    VK0/H Heard Island, AN-003
       40 CW  45 
   23  1997.
    RA3AUU.

----------


## RX1AL

.
 -  ... .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

.
,   . 
-  "  " -   Canon 4018 .
  .

----------


## RX1AL

*UA9KZ:*
...  -   .
   ? :wink:

----------


## UA9KZ

M0URX

----------


## UA9KZ



----------


## RX1AL

:

----------


## RX1AL

*UA9KZ:*
 ... :wink:
     87      
  2009  ,     .  
  ,    .     
   .  ,      -.
         .

----------


## RX1AL

*UA9KZ:*
,       5Z4/9A3A?
    ... AS-045   ,  :
HL5FUA, 2000 , Ullung Island.
         .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,    D9D.
> QSL ,    .


   ... ,    .
 ...      4723  WPX, 
 D9, D90  D92    .

----------


## RX1AL

*UA9KZ:*
  ,   ,  : AT1  AT9.
    ,  WPX,  
  ...

----------


## UA9KZ

15     
 9M0/9M2TO.
  QSL.

----------


## UY0LL

> IRC    .


  IRC

----------


## R3VA

> 


  :Very Happy:  ""  ,  ,  . Spratly CFM  15  80 ,  10  12  QSO.

----------


## R3VA

> direct KX4WW (KG4WW, KG44WW, VP5WW), G4ZVJ/G3AB, K1NA, JH1NBN, K1IED (KC4AAA, KC4USV).     W5KDJ, EA5XX, SV2ASP/A.


    ( )  QSL,  direct    G3AB; W5KDJ (    ); SV2ASP/A.

----------


## R3VA

> ...     .


 ( )   :Very Happy:  !   ,   ...     ( UA3DX )   ,   .
    2000  2009     6500 . QSL  !
     direct  ,
    94,7% !

----------


## RX1AL

> ,   ...     ( UA3DX )   ,   .


,    ...
      DX0JP ,
    .  ""  ? :wink:

----------


## RX1AL

*UA9KZ:*
,     DX0JP    2009 . ...

----------


## R3VA

To RX1AL
Sorry, DX0JP ( " ")   New one  80 ,
  QSL direct.
 "" QSL  DX-ped. 2005   KP5 ,    K5D   .  ....   7000 QSO   6500   USA ... (   )  Eu.RUS  7 QSO !

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,    K5D   .


   .
      .
     .
   ,    
   .

   !

    RX3VA

----------


## R3VA

> RX3VA


    - 3Y0E !

----------


## RX1AL

> QSL-            ...


,  .
 ...   .
H      ,
       ""
  .

,    
 .

PS  .   3Y0E,    ...

----------


## UA9KZ

> 


     QSL

----------


## UA9KZ

> ...       6  ???


      QSL  QSO
  20 .
 ,      
  ,  
   QSL-.

 BQ9P  15-    .
   2002    10- 
 .
         .

----------


## ua3aif

.  . direct.     100 QSO.  AN-001

----------


## UA9KZ

> 100 QSO.  AN-001


     QSL

----------


## R3VA

> BQ9P .   28 ?





> BQ9P  15-    . 
>   2002    10-  
> .


 *BQ9P*  21 QSO  8  (CFM) 
""   2000, 2001, 2002, 2003  (     "")  :Very Happy:

----------


## RX1AL

> BQ9P  21 QSO  8  (CFM)


   ...  :Smile:    , ...  .
          1998 .

----------


## UA9KZ

.

----------


## R3VA

> UA9KZ ():
>     .
> 
>   ...        . 
> _________________


   ,  10 QSO  ZS8MI ""  
.  ..           30-40 ! " ".... 10- "" ...28,060       ()  ""  9- (   )!      CW      .  "Key"  TS-570   "0" ,   , ZS8MI      !
 15-   -  QSO  ...      (   )    QRT.
  QSL   ""  :Very Happy:  ,   ( 2 USD)     (  E-mail) ,  ( 2 USD)  ""...      !

----------


## R3VA

> ...


  :Very Happy:     ""!
  , DX-      10   ( 1999 ),    "" ...   ()  "" New one  -  1999 ZL9CI,
 2000 FO0AAA ( ""    TX5C),   FT5Z... 1999-2000.
  c KP1 ...   VK0HD (1997)         .

----------


## ua3aif

> c KP1 ...  VK0HD (1997)


    HEARD

----------


## UA9KZ

> QSO   14330, DX-net   RW1QQ   UDXC ( )   ,   4-  .


     .
   -  UA3D  7 ele yagi.
  3Y0C   LP  .
   !!!

----------


## RX1AL

> .  02.10.09


      TX5SPA  TX5SPM.
    -...

  Heard Is.  1997  VK0IR.
    40 CW  .
 VK0HD      , -
  ...

----------


## RV4CT

> DX NET  7.045. 
>   ,    .   
>       80- ...   
>  ,  ...  !


I2ZGC  .  14243  DX-NET-   OE6EEG, Gaby (XYL) DL2BCH... ,   ...    XY0RR       (    )   :Smile:

----------


## RX1AL

> VK0IR (1997),         .


     .
   ...

----------


## R3VA

> - ?????


 .........   QSL- ,    UA3AIF ?
    QSL  ,    15 (    20  10).

----------


## UA9KZ

> - ?????


 .
   - .
  YI1BGD.

----------


## RX3DU

> . 
>   -  UA3D  7 ele yagi. 
>  3Y0C   LP  .


 ,      ,     :Smile:  ,  N4BQW CHARLES E BRADY, ,    2006. SK

----------


## R3VA

> ?


  :Very Happy:     ...



> - ?????


 New one!!!      :Very Happy:  
         5  " " Hi
  ,     ....
http://north-korea.narod.ru/Kims_Dynasty_in_NK.htm

----------


## UA9KZ

SV/A-   .
  Apollo     59
 .
     .

----------


## ua3aif

> SV/A-   .


   !!!!!!

----------


## RX1AL

*RX3VA:*
  ...      .

----------


## R3VA

> ... 
>  , -  QSL  NL7Z  QSO  2006-2008 ? 
>    (  IRC)   2007  2008     ,    .  e-mail  .


,  ""  - ""  QSL ,     .
     QSO 9.01.2006   80    QSL
(zone 1 -80m)  5BWAZ (200).
   (  QSO) E-mail    QSO in Log
(    PIRATE   ).
        ...     U R in Log
  RU3DX.
   Direct (IRC)   !   "" ,  ?...  !
     direct.....  3-4        ?      E-mail ....  
  ""  hi-hi.   Les KL7J  ( "")   
 (NL7Z)   (   ""!)...    QSL , - "" ....   -QSO   !   :Crazy:  
   ,      !
     (    )   
 QSL (    "")   QSL   
  ,  20-  ...   ,      ""   (  MHz    QSL).

----------


## RV9CX

> UA9KZ ():
> SV/A-   . 
> 
> 
>      .


http://dl2kq.de/dxcc/7-5.htm

----------


## R3VA

SM5DIC       D.R.Congo ....
   QSL (   ) ,   Gus!
 CFM QSO   9Q...  8- .

----------


## UA9KZ

> http://dl2kq.de/dxcc/7-5.htm


 



  Thessaloniki ()                      (   ,  6    )  Ouranopolis ().     2..3 .

         Dafni.     ,  Mount Athos   ).  Dafni (L)     Mount Athos.

? 

.          Mount Athos,           ,   .   Mount Athos. 

  ,         . ,  ,  "diamonitrion" (""  )  .    ,    (      )  Mount Athos  - .

----------


## RU3OW

-

----------


## UA9KZ



----------


## UA9KZ

"RX1AL"

  2002,  LP.
       .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,  ...


 
  ..
   .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,    .


 ,     .
    .
      ,  
   .

   IOTA   
  .   .

----------


## R3VA

To UA9KZ
.....VP8THU; VP8GEO; FT5XO      ZL8R (  )

----------


## RX1AL

> ZL8R (  )


...    
    ... :wink:  
   !  .

 3C0V,           ?
    ,   DJ9ZB  .

----------


## UA9KZ

QSL H6VA  TI4SU
    2- .

----------


## R3VA

> -   ? 
>   ,    .


...   ""  (  IOTA  ,     hi-hi)
*KH9*-  " "  DX-ped.   
 ( KH9  CFM  20  40)

----------


## R3VA

> QSL H6VA  TI4SU


 QSL-     ,   YN4SU ???
   ( 7 )   5  6 
(QSL)     ,     ,     hi-hi  :Very Happy:

----------


## UA9KZ

,

----------


## UA9KZ

> 3


 ,

----------


## RX1AL

> 3...   80-  10- CFM !


,   ...
 : AF-039 Annobon Is.     ,
 3C2MV Bioko Is. AF-010.    .

----------


## RX1AL

> FT5XO -16 QSO  8


 ,  ?       .
  ,  3- ...

  ,    20- OH0, OJ0...
    ""... :wink:  :!:   :!:

----------


## UA9KZ

> FT5XO -16 QSO  8  hi-hi


     . Hi-hi

----------


## UA9KZ

> QSO-QSL:

----------


## R3VA

> . Hi-hi


    " "  :Crazy:     (    RTTY, PSK31,SSTV),  " "   " "     ""    !  :Super:   :Exclamation:

----------


## UA9KZ

> " "   " "     ""    !


 , ,  DX   DIGI ,
       . Hi!

   QSL  SSTV

----------


## UA9KZ

> . " ",  SSB  CW  9-  !


 , !
  DX    DIGI,   .
    .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ""      demo MixW hi-hi


  .
 ,   .

 ,    .

----------


## R3VA

> ,   .    QSL    - . ,    , 1 IRC.      (PayPal)     .  2005         qrz.com.   .


     "" hi.    11 '05
  2 USD     (   E-mail    ),    2 '05  2 IRC   "" ,  
    (    ) 24  '06 +2 IRC
    (  )  6  "06.
  New One ,        ,     QSL:

----------


## RN3OG

"    " (hi)

----------


## RX1AL

> ... K1N!


 - ...    ? :wink: 
     ...  :!:

----------


## RN3OG

6-...

----------


## RX1AL

> 6-...


 6,   ...  .
    6-   
  ...

----------


## RN3OG

3- ...(hi)   2-  ...

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,       ""        "" -


 ,    .

  UA1P   .
      , 
  .

----------


## R3VA

> QSL, 
>    .


  :Very Happy:  -    !
  QSO  BS7H    3   
 ""   (      )
.... !  DX-   , pile up -       ....      ,  hi-hi  " " (20 CW)    50 kHz !
    12 (""    10),   JA's     (IMHO).
  80 " "  .   BS7H  -  
 A52...  QSX    BS7....  ""  RA1AG  UA9CBO      DX- 
 "" .hi-hi    New one  5- !  :!:   :Laughing:

----------


## RX1AL

> QSX    BS7....  "" c RA1AG ....     DX- 
> ""


-    ""    20...
 ,  ,   -? :wink:  :!: 

PS , ,    ,  .
,  ...  " ".

----------


## UA9KZ

QSL

----------


## R3VA

(  ,   VP6PR  new on 40m)

----------


## UA9KZ

QSL  UA4WHX

----------


## UA9KZ

AF IOTA

----------


## RX1AL

> AF IOTA


...      .
   ,    .

----------


## RX1AL

- EU-169 Sazan Island.   c ,
   ,   
  .

----------


## R3VA

> RARE IOTA QSL


,    "RARE-" !  :Very Happy:

----------


## RX1AL

> ,    "RARE-" !


... :wink: ""    ?
  ,  4 .  ?
  ...     
 .   ... !  :!:   :!: 

*UA9KZ:*
     ...  
     VK6ISL    .
     .

----------


## UA9KZ

8   IOTA

----------


## RX1AL

,  ,   
   VK9GMW, TX3A.
        .

----------


## R3VA

> TX3A.


  :Very Happy:  ,   QSL  TX3A  ? 8O

----------


## R3VA

*HV- Vatican*

----------


## R3VA

> ti9m.jpg (79,39 kb)


TI9M   ( .. RK3AD),      TI9KK ,   ( ) "",  1  QSO  40.

----------


## RX1AL

,  -    
T2UF, HZ1FS/P, DP1POL, TC098A, BA4TB/5   ?

----------


## R3VA

:

----------


## UA9KZ

> RA3CQ (c 2005 ) XY-XZ   QSO.        ....


  -  XU.

----------


## R3VA

> -  XU.


  XU...   "" ,   XZ-XY  -  QSL-  2004    !

----------


## RX1AL

> , HV3SJ .


      ... :wink:       - .

----------


## RZ0AF

> VK9GMW, TX3A.


 ,       TX3A,  5     ? , - .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,       TX3A,  5     ? , - .


,   ,  - ,  

  eQSL,   23 .

   8  ,  ,
  ,  .  
,    ,
,      
     .  
 ? :wink:

----------


## RU3OW

,        .     .    ?

----------


## RX1AL

> ,        .


   ,     1 .
  ,      2009    
   SAE.

 ,  ...    , 
,  .     -...
       .

----------


## rv6ali

,       ? OE  RX1?

----------


## rv6ali

...   QSO  ""  DXCC. ,   IOTA .

----------


## RX1AL

> ...   QSO  ""  DXCC. ,   IOTA .


     ,   ""?     
 -  R1A,      ""  ,
     ...     ""
  ,  .    
CQ WW CW  SSB ...   ,
A "    ",        .
 ... :wink:

----------


## UA9KZ

RARE VK IOTA

----------


## R3VA

> VI5PN OC-220 St. Peter Island. 
>    ...


    Peter 1   :Very Happy:

----------


## RX1AL

> IOTA


   .
       . 
   -  .

PS   , ... :wink:  :!:

----------


## RX1AL

SA-067  - .
    .   .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,  IOTA    
>  .    , 
> ,   .


  ... ,     " ".
  DU9 ?  C-130 -  ,   .
    -  .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   ""?


, "",      DXCC.  Section 1. Basic Rules
 9.
9. All stations must be contacted from the same DXCC entity. The location of any station shall be defined as the location of the transmitter. For the purposes of this award, *remote operating points must be located within the same DXCC entity as the transmitter and receiver*.
.. "...          DXCC,     ".

----------


## UA9KZ

> ... ,     " ".


    QSL   .
   -    
 IOTA .
  QSL      QTH.

----------


## YL2MU

> ""


, ,      :Smile:  Swains Is.      ( 22  2006),   St. Barthelemy -  ...   ...

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,   ""    (QSO  ).....     ""    ( DX)  RDA  hi


  .
       .
     IOTA

   .
 , ..
  QSL    .

----------


## RX1AL

*RX3VA:*
...        
RDA   ,    DXCC?  ...

----------


## R3VA

> ...


 * K7C (KH7/K)- Kure atoll*
 ,    ... realy on line Log ( DXA).
   New one   6-  !

----------


## RX1AL

> .. "...          DXCC,     ".


   ,  ... , ,   .
    ,    .
  9  : "For the purposes of this award, remote operating
points must be located *within the same DXCC entity as the transmitter and receiver.*"
    ,  , ,   
 TX3A   .        .

       ...   .

PS        ,
   -    .
    ,  :
http://www.qsl.net/w0dk/hfremote.html
      ,  ...

----------


## RX1AL

> , , .
>    .


<>
   ? ...

 CQ WW DX CW 2009 :
"The *entry location of a remote station is determined by the physical location
of the transmitters, receivers, and antennas.* A remote station must obey all station
and category limitations."     ?  : "So, what?" :wink: 
    . ,  ...

----------


## RX1AL

...
,  .     
  ...     
  ... :wink:

----------


## RX1AL

> "" ...


...     : "   ?"

----------


## UA9KZ

> ...


     .
      .
    .

----------


## UA9KZ

> - ?


     .
 ,    .

----------


## RX1AL

> .
>    .


     " ",
   ...    
,     ,   
     ...

   , ...  , 
     ,   .

       ...
  .

PS     UA1MU    .
   ""   .    
  ?   ?  ...

----------


## UA9KZ

4K,   .

----------


## R3VA

> . 
> EU-160

----------


## RX1AL

> 4K,   .


 ... 4K4/RA3ST, 4K4/UA3TAX, 4K2BY, 4K2KBZ (. )  .

----------


## RX1AL

> ....


,    ,        .    ... :wink:

----------


## RX1AL

> 9 band's     (  )    .


,    ? ...  :wink:    ,    .
     ... "" DX,  .

----------


## UA9KZ

DX QSL IOTA

----------


## UA9KZ

, !
   .
     .
 ,     /,
  .
  ,  QSL 4K2,3,4.
  .    
 .

----------


## UA9KZ

> -    DXCC      ...
> 
>   -     ...   ??? ?


       .

----------


## UA9KZ

> IOTA...    ...


   .
   .

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> ,  .
>     QSL  ,    .
>       ,    ,      (  QRT).



AS-086      RR-06-16


73.
Oleg(UN7ECA)

----------


## UA9KZ

> AS-086      RR-06-16


 
           .  .   90 2.      (  26 )    (  42 ).   ,   .     .   193233      . .

----------


## UA9KZ

> (. ,,  -,)-     AS-086


    AS-086  4K4I.
    .   .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

RI0B, R0K, RI9KM , .
   :

----------


## UA9KZ

> IOTA:


Alex,  QSL  4k2-4  
.

----------


## UA9KZ

, -  .
     4K  .

----------


## RX1AL

4K4   ...   - ,
   ,  .    
  IOTA...

----------


## R3VA

ZK1/E51 S.Cook

----------


## R3VA

N.Cook

----------


## RX1AL

7...

----------


## UA9KZ

RARE AS IOTA

----------


## Alex rw9wt

:

----------


## UA9KZ

QSL 4K4BVI . -   DX!!!

----------


## Alex rw9wt

TQSL Sert file.

    ...

----------


## RX1AL

> ,  -,   
>   .


...   ! :wink: ...       ?
     Excel ,     .
 ,     .
  WAP    53  .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,     .


    .
     .
    , 
  .
    .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

:

----------


## Alex rw9wt

-   QSLs

----------


## RX1AL

-...  .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

RW1AI ex R35NP          .
 R1ANP   "".
.  .

----------


## UA9KZ



----------


## Alex rw9wt

*UA9KZ*
-       -   QSL
-      -  
.
-.  ,     , 
        -     .
  .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*UA9KZ*
, .

  - " " 1981 .

----------


## RX1AL

> ...       (9V0A  IA0PS) -   QSL ?


<>
,  - ...      
 .   -  -. !
.

PS  , ,    .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> ,     ?


100%. ???

----------


## RX1AL

> Yuri V.
> 
>     ,     ?
> 
> 
> 100%. ???


200%...      IA0PS  80 ... :wink:

----------


## YL2MU

> ,     ?


""   IA0PS   ,            ,   (     ),        "" , ,  ,      .
 ,    -  AH6HY,    ,     :Smile: 
  ,     ... !  :Smile:

----------


## RX1AL

> :
> ......
>     ()


...    "".
     , 
 ,   ,    
      .

   2004    ,
  ,  ,  QSL  1992 ,
 ...

  ,     .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,   ,     ?


,   ... .. :
30.12.2004 18:12 14185.00 IA0PS SSB 59 59 AN-016 Mario Zucchelli Station ITA-01
        ?
      ...    .

PS   - ,       4- ...

----------


## RX1AL

> DX   , http://ra3wdk.qrz.ru/qsl.htm


DX  ,    EME -  ...
   -.
     EME?   ...
     .

----------


## Yuri V.

> Yuri V.
> 
>   ,     ?
> 
> 
> ""   IA0PS   ,            ,   (     ),        "" , ,  ,      .
>  ,    -  AH6HY,    ,    
>   ,     ... !


  .
 2004        QSL   :wink: 
http://lesnouvellesdx.fr/galerie/gal...slant&pfx=I-01
 73!  (UA1AKJ)

----------


## RA3WDK

94     .    .
DX    . 3,7  SSB VK/ZL/SA     .  -311 ,  -250 (3      -  ). 
99,9% QSO CW . 

 QSL      15   .     HAM Spirit    :Smile:  
  10  QSL   ,       .
     4  QSL  . 

   -  ,    ,      QSL.            !  :Smile:    HAM Spirit  !

----------


## RX1AL

> QSL C37DXU EME 144  ,    DX.


  ,   ,  DX.
        .

----------


## UA9KZ

> QSO  28  3,5  .    3,5  QSL  D2BB .


 ,  Call  "".

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,   ,  FM5CS  144  .


    .
  .
     .
       .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,   ,   XR9A/MM  DAP Mares.
> 
>         ,


     ,   DX QSL 
  ,  QSL     DXCC.

----------


## RA3WDK

,   D2BB QSL   .    ""    .    3,5

----------


## R3VA

> YL2MU ():
> ,   ,        ?   ?
> 
>  , ,  ...      
>  ,     ...    
>      . ,    QSL 
> ,  ,  .


... ..       DX QSL:

----------


## R3VA

> RX3VA  ():
> ... ..      DX QSL:
> 
> ,  ...  .    , , 
>       ...  ,  
> 3D20CR  -  .    
>    ... 
> 
> PS   ?  ,     ...


<OFF>
*   , " " !*
...   ""    :Very Happy:   :Laughing:

----------


## UA9KZ

1IRC via OH0RJ

----------


## UA9KZ

> VK1AAL/3.





> OC-136


  QSL VK8AV/3  OC-136

----------


## RX1AL

> ?


   ...     ,  
 -  .  ... :wink:

----------


## UA9KZ

T8

----------


## UA9KZ

,    .
     .

   ,  QSL-    .
  FM/F5HB
  FT5GA
  3D20CR
  T2G, T30GM
  P29NI
  C56YK
  P29VCX-09
  K4M
  XU7TZG
  V8AVE

----------


## RX1AL

> ,    .
>    .
> K ,  QSL    .


     3 :
P29NI OC-181, OC-041 2008,
P29NI OC-205 2009
  ,    .
P29VCX OC-102, OC-116 -   .
FT5GA, 3D20CR, K4M -  OQRS,    .

----------


## YL2MU

P29NI-2008 -  -    ,    .
T2G -   .
FT5GA - QSL  ,   LoTW.
K4M -   LoTW (   OQRS,  ).

3D20CR - QSL        LoTW (OQRS   !  ,   RX1AL   :Smile:  ). 
,      -     ( 31.12.2013),     2010 .  ,    (  ) IRC, ,  ,      .    5000 "" .
        .

----------


## YL2MU

> K4M .


,  , pse,    .

----------


## RX1AL

?   "":
V85SS, J88DR, HP1/DJ7AA, J28JA/P, BU2AI/9, XV3M, 3D2AG/P - 2008 .
HK0/EA7HEJ, C91TX, BA4TB/5 (AS-137), KL7RRC/P (NA-233), FO5RH (OC-066) 2009 .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,  ,       Donation .....


 ...

----------


## UA9KZ

> T2G  14 ,  1


 ,     
 QSL-      .
       QSL
  . 
    !

----------


## ew1ba

> kgleb
> 
> T2G  14 ,  1 
> 
> 
>  ,     
>  QSL-      .
>        QSL
>   . 
>     !


,    ,-  QSL 
VK9DWX ?

----------


## UA3FX

> UA9KZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kgleb
> 
> ...


     ,      Online QSL Request.
   2 QSL :  ,      ( ).  LoTW     .

----------


## UA9KZ

> J88DR -  06.05.2009  01.06.2009


 ,    QSL .
    ,   2001 .

  ,  QSL  QSO   .

----------


## kgleb

> kgleb
> 
> J88DR -  06.05.2009  01.06.2009
> 
> 
>  ,    QSL .


    IOTA,    ,            .   .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ?   "":
> 
> V85SS, J88DR, HP1/DJ7AA, J28JA/P, BU2AI/9, XV3M, 3D2AG/P - 2008 .


    , ,    QSL- .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ...     ,  
> 
>  -  .  ...


   .
   (T31DX, T32YY, T33ZZ)

----------


## YL2MU

> UA9KZ
> 
>   .
> 
> 
>  ...  ZS8T  QSL


    ZS2....  :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

,   Deleted  :Sad:

----------


## UA9KZ

QSL!

----------


## YL2MU

-   :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

FT5Y  DXCC - Antarctica.

----------


## ua3aif

> FT5Y  DXCC - Antarctica.


   ,    :Very Happy:  



> ?


   .  :Super: 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## YL2MU

> ""


,     ,     :Smile:

----------


## RV4CT

.  26.05.2009 - 2$  SAE. [img][/img][/url]

----------


## YL2MU

anal Zone.  Deleted.
,       338   DXCC  14 Deleted.     ?   "",     :Smile:  , Deleted     .  ,  ,  ,           .
 :Smile:   "",      ,          .

----------


## YL2MU

, ,   ...
 :Smile:

----------

UY1IF

----------


## Alex rw9wt

HZ1HZ ,

----------


## Alex rw9wt

Gonsales...
 .

----------


## UA9KZ

> .  26.05.2009 - 2$  SAE


      .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*UA9KZ*
,     ...
KZ5 -   .

,       .
,  -   .
 .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

3Y                Bouvet 
5T(2)           Mauritania 
5U(3)           Niger 
FT/W*          Crozet I.
J5                Guinea-Bissau
S0               Western Sahara -  ,   
TY                Benin
VK0             Heard I.
ZS8             Prince Edward & Marion Is

----------


## RV4CT

, ,  QSL-,    !

----------


## UX7VA

..  ...((((((

----------


## UX7VA

..   ..  ...)))))))))  )

----------


## YL2MU

> PS 3Y Bouvet, VK0 Heard I. -   ,  .


VK0  Heard I.  AF  68  39  
3Y  Bouvet  AF  67  38  
     DXCC (WAC  ..) -  .

 3Y  Peter I Is.  AN  72  12 -  .

----------


## DL5XJ

...

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*RX1AL*
, 3Y Bouvet, VK0 Heard I. -  :
http://www.arrl.org/awards/dxcc/dxcclist.txt

----------


## YL2MU

(  LoTW)    .
     Conway.

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU
> 
>   (  LoTW)    .
> 
> 
> ,     ?


,  . , ,   ,    .    ,  ,        6 ,     8 . ,      LoTW. 
DJ8NK  ,        5000 .                     LoTW.      .      !

----------


## DL5XJ

> ,  . ...


. .   ..      .   ...   :Very Happy:   .     . 

73 +   :!:

----------


## R3VA

> : 
> 
> 
> TO4E FRF6KDFT (Large).jpg (126,97 kb) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO4E FRF6KDFT back side (Large).jpg (185,4 kb)


,  TO4E      TO4WW.
 FR/F6KDF/T.....   ( - )  5 
   QSL (direct  ).  :Crazy:

----------


## R3VA

> QSL      
> 
> 
> HK5MQZ0M (Large).jpg (161,17


     (CW-op),   1-      :Very Happy:  
  QSL   .

----------


## YL2MU

""  Tromelin....  ...

----------


## UA9KZ

2004

----------


## R3VA

> RX1AL ():
> RZ0AF ():
>  ,       TX3A,  5     ? , - .
> 
> ,   ,  - ,   
> 
>   eQSL,   23 . 
> 
> *   8 * ,  , 
> ...





> DX  ():
>   ,        .
> 
>    ,     1 . 
>   ,      2009     
>    SAE. 
> 
>  ,  ...    ,  
> ,  .     -... 
>        .


To RX1AL
...   " "       (  )   QSL  TX3A   :  :  
 ,  QSL    ,    ?!  :Very Happy:

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,


 ,    4M0ARV.
  QSL .

----------


## R3VA

> 4M0ARV.


 ,  YV0D, YV0LIX,YW0DX (CFM 80;40;30;20;17m) :wink:

----------


## R3VA

> .   E30TA. 
>     QSL  DL5NAM. 
>   QSL   .   . 
>   .  . 
> ,  !


  DL5NAM  (QSL)  .
   E-mail  ( QSL  ).

----------


## UA9KZ

> E-mail


    .
  .

----------


## RX1AL

> DL5NAM  (QSL)  .
>   E-mail  ( QSL  ).


,  QSL  DL5NAM .
    N N     CQ WW  2000 .
        .
          .

PS     1998   E31AA,     .

----------


## UA9KZ

> .


 ,  ,    
 QSL  XZ0A AS-144.
 Via W1XT.
  8R1AK/p SA-068 via WA4JTK
       !

----------


## RV9CPK

> " "


  :Smile:

----------


## RX1AL

*UA9KZ:*
  2005     IOTA DU9/IV3IYH OC-235  IK2ILH, Mindanaos Costal Islands.
   :
DU1/CT1EAT OC-244  CT1EAT, Romblon Island.
DU2/PA0HIP OC-129, Visayan Islands.

----------


## R3VA

*3X-Guinea*
  QSL  *3XD20/p* AF-051 ,    ""    QSL   3X...  :Very Happy:  ( 8 bands CFM)

----------


## R3VA

> QSL  3XD20/p AF-051 ,    ""   QSL  3X...  ( 8 bands CFM)


*9L-Sierra Leone*
   QSL  9L1X  AF-056,    ""   QSL  9L...  :Very Happy:  (8 bands CFM)

----------


## YL2MU

> *UA9KZ:*
> Mindanaos Costal Islands.

----------


## R3VA

> -


 -   :Very Happy:  
*EL-Liberia*
  DX-ped. 2007  5L2MS ,       *EL*...   
 8 bands CFM

----------


## UA9KZ

2001-

----------


## RX1AL

> 2001-


D68C    ?
  10, 12, 15    24   
   11  : 11:31, 11:42, 11:53. :wink: 
     80.

----------


## UA9KZ



----------


## UA9KZ

> D68C    ?


 ,  .
  ,    
  .  ,    .
   ,     
       - .
    .
  QSL-, .

----------


## UA9KZ

> , ...      .
> 
>       ,       ,
> 
>        ...   .


  , .
   ,     RX3V,   
        .
   ,-    ,    
  .    .
      QSL-    
  .    .

----------


## YL2MU

> ... 
>    DV9 -  IOTA OC-130 Mindanao.


, ,    . IOTA   ,    130,  235... ,    :Smile:

----------


## RV4CT

QSL-  ,  ( )

----------


## RX1AL

> IOTA   ,    130,  235... ,


, ...    .   .

----------


## RX1AL

> .   !


http://www.newzeal.com/theme/Bases.htm
-      ... :wink:

----------


## R3VA

> tn.jpg (74,34 kb)


  :Very Happy:   ....   *TN- Congo*
 TN... 7 bands CFM , (TN5SN  80   " " hi)

----------


## R3VA

Next S21...

----------


## R3VA

...

----------


## R3VA

Next  TT- Chad....

----------


## RV4CT

VK0H - !    KP1, P5, XF4  ZL9.  333 .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

KP1 - AA4NC   1992 , , .
  .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ...


    .
      .

----------


## RV4CT

1993  - 4- ,     (  14    ,  ).  KP1  ...   XF4DL    1,5 ,   ...  ZL9CI ,      20, 15  10  (),    - -      1,5 , ,       -     ZL9!   :Evil or Very Mad:    :  1994       ,     -        (     300 ) -      ,   ( 1-24  -      )   :Smile:  . ..       -   ,   ...

----------


## UX7VA

RV4CT             USB    ..)))))

----------


## UA9KZ

> 1993


 
 ,  1996 .

    QSL

----------


## RV4CT

> QSl VP9KF ,  ..?


 27.04.09   2 ,  30.06.09.

----------


## R3VA

To UA9KZ
... ,   VK9ML (20-24.April.2001)   10.500 QSO
....,         2001        :Crazy: 
  2002      7-  ( 10  40 ),
  80      VK9GMW   :!:

----------


## Delovar

> QSl VP9KF ,  ..?


   .   2 ..   .

----------


## R3VA

2004  , VU4  VU7    ....
   ""   :Very Happy:  
"" QSL's  1   (VU4RG     )
*VU4-Andaman & Nicobar Islands*

----------


## YL2MU

1987     :Smile: 
  .

----------


## YL2MU

VU7 ""  :Smile:     ""  1990 .

----------


## R3VA

> -  VK9WI


*VK9/W-Willis Island*
    DX-ped. ... VK9WI-2000., VK9WWI-2007 
 VK9DWX-2008.  (7 bands CFM)

----------


## R3VA

> IOTA


    (IOTA) ""?  :  :  
    QSL   , ""   .
3XDQZ/p  AF-096    . 
4H1LC OC-244 , "" -  ,    
 DU... IOTA ,QSL   OC-042,    OC-129  130

----------


## UA9KZ

IOTA   RX3VA,  
  .

----------


## RX1AL

> IOTA   RX3VA,  
>  .


 ...  :wink:     XF2K  NA-246  XF1K   .
       .

----------


## R3VA

> IOTA


 ,    ""  IOTA ,   "  ". 
 :Crazy:   :!: 
 XF2 - ,  XF3 (NA-045)... ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## rx3agd

> RA9LI/0 .


   ....   ,

----------


## RJ3AA

,       :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## R3VA

> VU4-Andaman & Nicobar Islands


-...,  "  "   VU4   :Very Happy:

----------


## R3VA

> ,  ,     
>  IOTA. 
>  ,    
>  .  ,     .


  :Very Happy:  ,    *IOTA*  QSL's (  "" )
 ""    Hi-hi.
    "" * DXCC Challenge 2500*  ( 3000) ?  :Crazy:  
 -"...    !" ...  ? hi
P.S. RX3AGD  ,  QSL     , TNX!

<OFF> ( DX)  DL8LAS/mm      !

----------


## UA3FX

, .      35  ,   11   :Crying or Very sad:   :x .

----------


## R3VA

Next ZK3...

  2004  ZK3DX (via EB2AYV), direct QSL  
( ).   ...  hi
  CFM 12  17 ( ZK3DX '04)...    
(       :Very Happy:  )
QSL  George EB2AYV  ( QRZ.com -   ), 
IK3QAR   :  *Note from 9A2EU    [06 Feb 2009]

I have sent QSL card to EB2AYV address but the letter returned back to me and George is not answering e-mails. Does anyone know of the way how to confirm ZK3DX from 2004. 
73 
de Zlatko, 9A2EU*

----------


## RJ3AA

> 35  ,   11    :x .


, ,     :Sad: .  ,         :Smile: .

----------


## RJ3AA

, :

----------


## Mike_RA3ZOM

> vlad2000
> 
>      35  ,   11    :x .
> 
> 
> , ,    .  ,        .


Hi!
 .   ,     .
- 21 .  10 .

----------


## RU4UU

> ST2AR        0424Z   7003.0 pirat from east europe 59 plus  DK2AI

----------


## UA9KZ

,      QSO
  20-.
      ,    
  AF.
     20-  .
    .

----------


## R3VA

*C21-Nauru*

----------


## UA9KZ

> Next  21....


 ,   Martti .

----------


## UA9KZ

, !

     - QSL   .
   1996 .

      QSL :

----------


## UA9KZ

Taipa Island 1996

----------


## R3VA

** ! :!:  
To  UA9KZ
 ,   (IMHO) ,    "  "  "" ...  DX-ped.     QSL's ...    DX- hi-hi...   OJ0, ZA1 ,CU2 ,EA8 ,T8  ..
     DX-ped.  ...
1.OH2BH   2.DL7DF  3.DJ6SI  4.UA3AB & RA3AUU  5.I2YSB  .. (  ).

----------


## R3VA

To UA9KZ
 ,   OH2BH    QSL (   hi) 
 SV1GA/A   (Mont  Athos) !?

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

K4M -     lotW,
   .      
 pay pal.
73.
Oleg(UN7ECA)

----------


## RX1AL

> ...   ,   "" .
>      ""  ...


    ...  ,    "" 
  ,    1980  .
        ... :wink:

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,       -?
> 
>      ... ,  .   
> 
>  :         .
> 
> , , , ...       . , 
> 
>       Funkamateur.    - 5-6   .



       .
      .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

HV0A  7145 !

----------


## RX1AL

> .  .
>   , ,   .
>    .


    . , ,  , 
-     5-10.   ,  
 ,  ,     - 
    QSO.       .

      E51,   IK1PMR, PA3LEO.
    40,     -.  
   ,   ...    
  30  ZL -201.    !

PS  ,  ,  .     3D   .

----------


## ew1ba

DXCC  QSL 
UH8,UJ8,UM8  ..?
.

----------


## UA9KZ

-  " " .
  ,   .
   ,   .

----------


## UA9KZ

> !


   -.
     .

----------


## UA9KZ

,    
 ,      .

----------


## RX1AL

*UT4UDV:*
 25 ,     .
   IRC,   ...  :Exclamation: 
  ,        .

----------


## bw_wb

to RX1AL
       2 $


 :Smile:

----------


## UA9KZ

2010.

----------


## UA9KZ

> 3D20CR


         .
  .

----------


## YL2MU

> ..  USD


   0.64.   .
    ,      , ,  ..     :Smile:       ()  , ,    ,   (),      .     -     / ,  .    -  .    $1      64-65 . , ,  $1 . 
 , , ,  - - 2-3   . ,    - .   -    .    $1    ,   $2.   -   .     QSL.          , ?           .     !
http://www.atms.ch/rates/
     .   .        . (     ,      - .)         "Prioritaire",  "Air Mail",  "Luftpost". ..      ,   -! , 1IRC    ()   .

----------


## UA9KZ

> -            
> 
>  ...


 , ,    
  ON7PP  1 IRC

----------


## UT7EV

1.5  IRC       2 .    IRC    .

----------


## RZ0AF

> 


 IRC   ,       ?

----------


## bw_wb

> IRC   ,       ?


     .
  8 .   .

     IRC       16 (2$).
      .
         .

     .  :Smile:

----------


## Andy2

,     2 IRC.     2 USD    98 (     SASE). .. -     (    )    .   radio.     ,     ,        . ,      ,     ( ).         .   :      (+ )-   .
           F6BUM.  -     (  )  1 IRC.     !   (  UT):   ,      .     2 USD  ,     1 IRC.    :  ,        UA-UT; ,       -  10, 100   USD; ,          ;    hamradio.       ,        (  ,     ). 
,   ?  ?           
(     W3HNK, G3SXW, G3TXF, M0URX, DL7DF     ).      ,    .

----------


## UA9KZ

.

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,    .


    100   DX.
        .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,   . EA7FTR 1  - 2 USD.    ?       2005. ,   ?


 
 .
    ,   QSL.
   ,    ..
    91VM  .

----------


## RX1AL

> .


 ,  ...   ? :wink:

----------


## Andy2

> Andy2
> 
> ,   . EA7FTR 1  - 2 USD.    ?       2005. ,   ?
> 
> 
>  
>  .
>     ,   QSL.
>    ,    ..
>     91VM  .


     ,   .     .    (    direct,  , -):
G3AB/G4ZVJ  1 IRC  c 5.11.2006
KX4WW  1 IRC  c 21.12.2007
K1NA  1 IRC  19.05.2008
JH1NBN  1 IRC 29.12.2008
 - :  - VK0BP, -VP8LP, AI6V, KI6T,  - VQ9RD , W5KDJ.  

F6FNU    
HA8IB  2006  1IRC  ,    HA9RE    2 USD,       5 QSL    .

----------


## Andy2

> Andy2
> 
>    ,   .     .    (    direct,  , -):
> 
> G3AB/G4ZVJ  1 IRC  c 5.11.2006
> 
> KX4WW  1 IRC  c 21.12.2007
> 
> K1NA  1 IRC  19.05.2008
> ...


  manager,     .
G4ZVJ: VK9XAB, ZC4T, ZC4CW, ZC4VJ
KX4WW: VP5WW, KG44WW, KG4WW
K1NA: PJ5N, PJ8N, PJ5NA, PJ5/K1NA
JH1NBN: 3A/JH1NBN, A52W, KH2/K3ZB, VP2MEY, XU7ADJ
VP8LP: VP8LP, VP8LGT, VP8YLC
AI6V:  P4, 8Q7VV
W5KDJ: C91KDJ, 5R8KD, A25KDJ

----------


## R3VA

> manager,     . 
> G4ZVJ: VK9XAB, ZC4T, ZC4CW, ZC4VJ 
> KX4WW: VP5WW, KG44WW, KG4WW 
> K1NA: PJ5N, PJ8N, PJ5NA, PJ5/K1NA 
> JH1NBN: 3A/JH1NBN, A52W, KH2/K3ZB, VP2MEY, XU7ADJ 
> VP8LP: VP8LP, VP8LGT, VP8YLC 
> AI6V:  P4, 8Q7VV 
> W5KDJ: C91KDJ, 5R8KD, A25KDJ


  (  )    1 IRC  .

 HA8IB -     !   
,   (   RDA)  "blak list"   
(    )   QSL  RDA ....        :Very Happy:  
 AI6V  W5KDJ -   via !
 K1NA, VP8LP, I2YSB, G3AB - Direct  1 IRC 100% !
 EA7FTR -" "   QSL-,  1 QSL  A71EM (160m)
     1 IRC.

----------


## YL2MU

> ,  ,    "" F6FNU?
>  -,      , 
>  ?


, , pse,    .    .   ,     (-  ),    ,         -       .

----------


## RX1AL

> HA8IB -     !


,    ""...    , 
        T20RE...   
7   .  !   3D2RR (Rotuma) 
2005  (!)  ZK3RE  2007 -        .

.

----------


## Andy2

> Andy2
> 
>    ,     2 IRC.     2 USD    98 (     SASE).
> 
> 
>  -     ?


C    K9WZB (K2V, P40ZB, ZF2ZB -  $$ or 2 EUR), N3DB (8R1DB  2 USD) http://www.6meterbeaconproject.org/8R2009.html,  NI5DX (ex N5FTR)  2 USD  1 () IRC          .    , .. NI5DX    ,  ,  N3DB -  .
  ,    .

----------


## UT7EV

-               .IRC         -.

----------


## UA9KZ

> 3D2RR (Rotuma) 
> 
> 2005  (!)  ZK3RE  2007 -        .


 ,    ,    
    QSL.

----------


## RX1AL

> ,        QSL.


  ,    ,     
 - ... :wink:

----------


## RX1AL

> .    .


Wirklich war? :wink:
,         ...
http://de.groups.yahoo.com/group/gdxf/message/2239
   ,     Eli, HA9RE.
          HA8IB.

 ,     :
"3D2RR HA8IB 2005 Rotuma Is. * 26 Jan-23 Feb. 2005 * QSL Only Direct
IK3QAR"

    ,      ,
   ...

PS , - ,      ...  
 : QSL direct only via HA8IB. No Bureau QSLs.
  : QSL ONLY direct to HA8IB (with 2 new IRCs or 2 USD).  ?

----------


## UA9KZ

> : QSL ONLY direct to HA8IB (with 2 new IRCs or 2 USD).  ?


   .

----------


## RX1AL

> .HA8IB    .    . ....     .


         o... , 
    ...

----------


## RX1AL

*UA9KZ:*
,  ,  :
"PACIFIC OPERATIONS (A3 and T2)
Sara/HA9SD and Eli/HA9RE are expected to be active during the new year
from Tuvalu between January 1-18th. ......
QSL ONLY direct to HA8IB (with 2 new IRCs or 2 USD)."
   : http://www.papays.com/opdx641.html

----------


## R3VA

"" QSL  -HA8IB!
(  ZK3RE -2 ""   5W0RE-1      ,   Direct c 1 IRC)

----------


## RV4CT

5W0RR  2005  + FW5RE   10     2 $ via HA8IB. ZK3RE   .

----------


## UT7UU

!      331     1995   QSL  4U50UN .  14,21     95  97 ,   2$     W8CZN    .         QSL  W8CZN  . UT7UU

----------


## YL2MU

W8CZN  QRZ.COM    :

I am no longer the drop-off point for 4U1UN.
*Please QSL all 4U1UN and 4UxxUN QSO's via HB9BOU.*

----------


## RV4CT

QSL  SP9PT  TX5SPA.  4  (1$ +),       23 ,   .     IZ4DPV 2    1A4A 2007 .   9  2007   1      -    .   3 ,   ...

----------


## UA9KZ

> IZ4DPV 2    1A4A 2007 .   9  2007   1      -    .   3 ,   ...


  DPV       
 .      .
  .
 .  QSL !

----------


## UA9KZ

1A4A    
 2007.     1$.
 QSL    .

----------


## UA9KZ

1A   
   .

----------


## UA9KZ

, 
 FT5GA QSL ard .
    329- !

----------


## R3VA

direct AS-162  AS-157.

----------


## UY1HY-home

WAZ 6 ,   .
      -      18  19  ,     !!!
 1998   2   UA1W..  UA9s..     ,    .        18  19 ???
       50   ?

----------


## YL2MU

> 18  19 ???


  ,   -      QSO    6,   ,            ?  :Smile:

----------


## UY1HY-home

> ,   -      QSO    6,   ,            ?


!      50     / 18  19 ,     :Super:    -.

----------


## Andy2

> RX1AL
> 
>    I2YSB    1 IRC? 
>  2   ...
> 
> 
> , -,   " "        9G5TT -     , , ** Prioritaire,  -,      0.39  !!! ! H    $1.     ...


C  .   9G5TT/XX - ,    10.12.2009,      02.01.2010.

----------


## YL2MU

> C  .


-   ?
-,    .  ?
- ,  !
 :Smile:

----------


## RX1AL

> QSO  c     . ....           QSO?


...      1990 ,  
    .  :
RA9K/RK1NWD AS-109, LY2BMV/UA0B, RW3TT/0 AS-022 (!), UA0KCL/0,
4K4/UA0KBZ, 4K3/UA3TAX, A43DI/0 AS-112 (!)  .   
,    ,    
,        .
      ,   .

PS    !

----------


## UT7UU

80  fm 225    251   !!!

----------


## Andy2

> UT7UU
> 
>              QSO  c     . ....           QSO?
> 
> 
> ...      1990 ,  
>     .  :
> RA9K/RK1NWD AS-109, LY2BMV/UA0B, RW3TT/0 AS-022 (!), UA0KCL/0,
> 4K4/UA0KBZ, 4K3/UA3TAX, A43DI/0 AS-112 (!)  .   
> ...


RA9K/RK1NWD VIA DL5DSM
UA0KBZ  SK
LY2BMV/UA0B   
RW3TT/0 VIA DL8AAM
A43DI   DCT TO A47RS

----------


## ra1wz

> 1998   2   UA1W..  UA9s..     ,    .        18  19 ???
>        50   ?


   UA1W      6 ,  UA1WER, UA1WJ, RA1WL.      QSL,     e-mail.

----------


## R3VA

,  333- CFM !   :Laughing: 

P.S. ""  # 333   :Very Happy:

----------


## Delovar

> 333- CFM


 !  ?

----------


## RZ0AF

?  ,    .  ?  :Smile:     9 ?

----------


## rv3mi

paypal :-)

----------


## ES4RZ

FT5GA   ,    .

----------


## Andy2

> ZY0T, 
>   FT5GA  TY1MS    
>   -  5T5DC  V8FWP  ??


  5T5DC .   V8FWP  . PA7FM   .
     ZY0T ?

----------


## RN4F

> -  5T5DC  V8FWP  ??


5T5DC    19.12.2009,      18.12.2008.
,   QSO  -         40-,      .         -    CQ de 5T5DC.   ,     ,      QRN  .  ,           .    :Smile:

----------


## Andy2

> -  VK9LA -    2 . ,    .


  .    VK4FW   -  QSL    e-mail.    .  ,     90.

 ,  ,    ,   1 USD  ?  ZY0T (PY1NB) -  .
     (FT5GA)

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

.

W5UE     qsl  pay pal,
 2$.
   9v1yc,     .

http://www.w5ue.net/qsl-w5ue.html

73.

----------


## ES4RZ

> FT5GA  2  4 ,


10   2 -  29   .

----------


## RV4CT

-  KP6BD  1976 , , ,  ,   ,   ,  !  ,     2007  - 31  !!!  ,     (   ).   ?  ,   !

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

.

http://www.k4hb.com/postage.html

----------


## Yuri V.

> RX1AL
> 
> *,  ,    
>    VK9GMW, TX3A. 
>         .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!   ...   :Super:  
73!  (UA1AKJ)

----------


## UA9KZ

QSL  -
    IRC.

 NEW ONE IOTA

----------


## Andy2

> RX3VA 
> 
> .. , -  ""   ""
> 
>     (        QSL  
> 
>  hi-hi)
> 
> 
> ...


 -   QSL. , ,  .     ,     .  .

----------


## ES4RZ

3.  :Smile:  VK9GMW -      2009.

----------


## RX1AL

*RX3VA:*
,           ...
-,    ,     
   TX3A.  ,  
,        
  .  ,    QSL    ...
 ,    ,   eQSL...    
  .  ?

  ,     ... ? 
   .  :Exclamation:

----------


## R3VA

> RZ0AF ():
>  ,       TX3A,  5     ? , - .
> 
> ,   ,  - ,   
> 
>   eQSL,   23 . 
> 
>    8  ,  , 
>   ,  .   
> ...


...   ,   ,    !
 (   )...     "",
     ""   (   )  :Exclamation:  
        ,   - " !"

----------


## R3VA

, ,     New one (D44TXO- on 17m #300 CFM)

----------


## ES4RZ

C .

----------


## UY1HY-home

,
     : 
    USA  -  QSL  COUNTY,  :IOWA - BUTLER COUNTY,      .          ,          .

----------


## UY1HY-home

> . 
> http://countyhunter.com/
> http://countyhunter.com/cq.htm


,  ,     ?
   ,         QSL . ,       ,        ,      ?

----------


## UY1HY-home

> USA-CA,     CQ     QSL,  .


 LOtW      ,   eQSL   ,        .

----------


## RN3QN

VP6DX,   2009 1  .    . QSL K5D,1 USD-2 .337 cfm.  :Laughing:

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> ,        ,      ?


    CQ    UX0UN.   ,          .

----------


## UA3FX

> .


     : :-)))  .   .

----------


## UA9KZ

> (12)    ,      2009 .   - .      QSL  .


  .
    .
     QSL 
 C.

----------


## RA1WU

?

 ,   ,
     .
 6- .     :(

----------


## UT7EV

?

----------


## ES4RZ

C   YL2MU      .  :Smile: 
       (),     , ..   .
P.S.
   .
    ....  :Smile:  180.

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

new one.

----------


## UT7EV

.          ......

----------


## UY1HY-home

> UY1HY-home
> 
>  
> 
> 
>   ?  ,    .


   ,       .       .
 :       ! ..   ,   !!!
 -       ,  (  SASE  PayPal) ,    .
PY1BVY       ,      NY-MS,     !
    - LOTW.       .

----------


## YL2MU

> - LOTW


 DHL  UPS. -,       (          ).       :    ,   "". -.            -,      . ,      .

----------


## RZ0AF

> WAZ   - eQSL


,

----------


## RZ0AF

,   13.    .

----------


## RZ0AF

!   ,    20 ,    !          :Smile:

----------


## RZ0AF

> 9 .


, ,      :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU
> 
> ,      .
> 
> 
>   DHL,   ,       40$.


,    ,          200 QSL ?     $600,         ARRL  ..   .      . ,         . (DHL      "". " " .)   , ,         DHL    ,        ,      .      ,  ,   .

----------


## R8TX

> DHL,   ,       40$.


,      .

----------


## RZ0AF

,  : http://www.dhl.ru/publish/ru/ru/info...iffs.high.html

  ,    .



> DHL      "".


    .   ,    DHL.

----------


## YL2MU

> RZ0AF
> 
>   DHL,   ,       40$.
> 
> 
> ,      .


http://www.dhl.ru/publish/ru/ru/info...iffs.high.html
       "" -    PDF.   "  " , , "" -      .
   , ,     DHL.
    UPS.   ,   EMS,      ,     ,  ,    ,       .

----------


## RZ0AF

EMS  ,      .     1  -1505 .      -  .  ,    -  ,  


> ,


UPS    ,    .   .   100    .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,    QSL  R1FJT  2007-2009  ? 73 !


      UA4RC.

----------


## RX1AL

*RW9WT:*
,     UA4RC...    .

----------


## Andy2

> (R1FJT via ???).  LoTW cfm,    .
> ,         .


, R1FJT QSL     RW0BB.

----------


## Andy2

> RW0BB ?


 ,  .  ,     . ,  - .

----------


## bw_wb

.

----------


## Terry

> ,     EA7FTR   DX MANAGERS      "",     IARU   QSL  (I2YSB, EA7FTR).


  . :?

----------


## YL2MU

5Z0H  LoTW

----------


## R3VA

RX3RC (TAG-)  
   VK4FW  QSL-VK9LA.   # 5109

http://forum.qrz.ru/thread16831-341.html

----------


## R3VA

E-mail request .   VK4FW      , 
-QSL's VK9LA      ...
   ,    -    Box 88, Moscow !
    .  :!:

----------


## RX1AL

*RV3MI:*
,    ...  - ,  .   
      .   ,     
    (  ) ,   , 
 .     -     , 
  .     ?  :     
 ,    - (  !)   3  
    TAG .        
.  ,    ...    ,  QRZ.RU 
   .      ,  a
     1-, 3-  6- .

     "    "  ?
  , ,    - HA8IB, I2YSB,         
.   ...    .

----------


## rv3mi

> I am sending this email text below out to as many as I can..........
> 
> Of TAG QSL BURO in Russia, Box 21, 392000, Tambov, Russia.
> 
> I have been deceived into sending all Russian qsl cards to that buro only to 
> find that they will not pass them onto Russian Hams unless each person pays 
> for their cards.
> I am now trying to have the cards picked up from them and taken to Box 88.
> 
> ...


    ,         .

    ""  " ".  .
   ,           .       .
 ,         .

        ,    " ",      " ".

----------


## UY1HY-home

!!!
    Floyd N5FG.          WAZ-160  WAZ-6 . 2    ,      .
   .  ,          .    - (   -)

----------


## DL5XJ

UY1HY :    6 ? .

----------


## RX1AL

-...      K4M - Midway Atoll National Wildlife Refuge.
      .   . 
   ,    . 

PS    ,    ? :wink:

----------


## RX1AL

> - , K4     ?
> .....      .


  ,      .
    ...

----------


## UY1HY-home

> - , 4     ?
>   -     ,      .


     (15-01-2010),  4    LOTW,     .

----------


## DL5XJ

> ,      .
>     ...


..     ,  "" CW  ,   rtty . ...  .

----------


## R3VA

> - , 4    ?
>   -     ,      .


    CFM  LoTW.    "".
Direct QSL  .
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=20339&start=180

----------


## R3VA

> RX3RC (TAG-) 
>   VK4FW QSL-VK9LA.  # 5109
> 
> http://forum.qrz.ru/thread16831-341.html
> _________________


,  RX3RC ,  QSL's VK9LA.

----------


## UA9KZ

, !
    .

----------


## RV4CT

QSL's.

----------


## rx3rc

RX3RC DX       :
  DX QSL     QSL    .
       DX-,     QSL,   
  .   ,       QSL ,   
    .
 :
http://rdaward.org/dx.htm

----------


## R3VA

QSL's   (): T88PR; T8CW; S79NS/p; TX5SPM; TX5SPA;
 VU4RG; YJ0SS; D2NX; JD1BMM; AH2R (  JA's).

----------


## R3VA

> QSL's

----------


## UT7EV

RX3VA   C21DL  ?

----------


## UT7EV

.   ,    -  .

----------


## UA9KZ

> 4U1UN-   LoTW ,  6-   ,   ""


 ,  .
   QSL , .

    QSL.
 YJ0SS-  .

----------


## UA9KZ

> RX3RC DX       :
> 
>   DX QSL     QSL    .




      .
      .
           QSL-.
      .
        .

----------


## VICT

.
 - DX-QSL    ?
 PayPal- -    ?
    -    .
   WF5E.

----------


## YL2MU

,     5R8X  :Smile: 
QSL via: OH2BH

----------


## nickola

TL8A   QSL.  .RV3abr/ 73!

----------


## nickola

!    .  -  .   7   .   ssb   TJ3AY(59)  H44-  - ....

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> 5W0NM  E51NAA via PA3LEO (2009 )?
>  ,   ...


   .        pay pal.
73.

----------


## nickola

QSL   FK8HA .        .

----------


## RA1WU

,    
ZS8M?

----------


## RA1WU



----------

,     ,   . :Razz:

----------


## aleksandrych27

VK9XHZ  .   EA3GHZ.  QSL,       TAG-,       .

----------


## RA9LT

> 5W0NM  E51NAA via PA3LEO (2009 )?
>  ,   ...


21       5W0NM    80-   2009 .           05.11.12  .          .

----------


## Alex1

QSO  .   -             .   dx4win      ,    ,     .

----------


## filtr

> -  ...............


   "-,   "",     Pile Up ,         "-.




> dx4win      ..........


 dx4win -        QSO -    ,       .
 Clublog           RW9M . ,  .
    DX

----------


## 3



----------


## Alexey1

$            ?   ?

----------


## RA3QTT

> $            ?   ?


         .

----------


## UT6CW



----------


## UT6CW

PAY PAL /      via OQRS PAY PAL.

----------


## UT4URX

!
, 5E2E     ? QSL via EB7DX...      ?
.

----------

UT4URX

----------


## UT4URX

, !  , .    .
73!

----------


## RQ3M

KH6QJ

----------


## U1DKR

,    T32AZ (Ken KH6QJ).
    -..
  ,    LoTw ?

----------


## U1DKR

,  13 ..

----------

